# Pictures :)



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

Here are some pictures of my sweet little piggies ,hope you like them, I know I loveeeee them myself hehe   
http://pets.webshots.com/album/557660046Cozgih


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Your pigeons are, indeed, beautiful - especially Priscilla and her babies. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Sweet! Thanks for posting! It is always so fun to see others birds!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Enjoyed your pictures.
Thanks for sharing your sweet pijjies with us.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful birds! I really enjoyed the pictures!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a lovely variety.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Love your birds. Especially Elvis. He's very pretty...........gonna get me some fancy birds one of these days.........


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

very pretty birds and some good pictures of thim.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

You have beautiful birds, thanks for sharing!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Your pijjies are beautiful and your two babies are cutest things. Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What a beautiful group of pidgies you have, anyone would be proud to have a flock as wonderful as yours  Keep those pics coming because we all love pics


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

hi, glad every liked what they saw ,I tried to cut out as much poop as I could because with this 15 degree weather it sure makes it hard to scrape lol just wish I had a better camera for their closeups


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> I tried to cut out as much poop as I could because with this 15 degree weather it sure makes it hard to scrape


Boy do I know where you're coming from. Been 2 days since we could clean. I COULD have cleaned yesterday, but had company and couldn't leave them in the house for 2 hours while we cleaned the loft, so we just left it. Got down to about 18 last night so there's even MORE chunks of poop..... I like to think it helps insulate the bowls maybe?? Anyway, it WILL get cleaned today!! I can't take the mess.........


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

my little elvis baby at 10 days old today 
http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2074643920100568353aYiIpQ?vhost=pets
http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2465810060100568353rnVzOT?vhost=pets


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Adorable.......this is the one with the feathers around it's head right? You've GOT to post pictures as it grows. When does the "feather do" start showing?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

well this ones father has the head curl but the mother is a white homer so not sure it will have a head curl or not but time will tell and I will keep you updated with pictures too lol


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well, it is as cute as EVER, regardless of whether it has the "wave" or "doo" or "head curl" going on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

umm hate to report that my elvis baby turned out to be a pure white homer with no crest lol but I will post pictures as soon as I get some new batteries for my camera ..still is a beautiful baby thou


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Really beautiful pijies, Lokotaloft!

And I think Elvis is a doll, even without the "curl!"  

Hugs and Scritches to ALL!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

well heres my little elvis baby almost all growed up , the picture isnt the best but then I dont have the bestest camera either  he/she is completly white except for one black spot in the corner of its mouth and sorry Renee no crest to be seen  I added a little tippler baby too what a little cutie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Elvis has become quite the handsome teenager and the little tippler is quite adorable! Thanks for sharing the pics!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> sorry Renee no crest to be seen


Oh well, guess you'll just have to try again!! LOL
They both ARE cute as buttons.........


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

lol Im sure a little curl will find its way into my coop somehow its only a matter of time  lol


----------

